# left wingers .&...new wishes



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

To have a firearm at hand... & at the ready. What a thought. Many thought of that same thing last night , at 11:00 PM.. last night and throughout today. Islamic , radicals... have more devistating arms to use against the defenseless . (Liberals too) . WHAT ARE ALL THOSE OLD "KENNEDY SUPPORTERS" .... gonna' do after this MAN HUNT FOR "MARATHON MURDERERS " is over??..... (carry a policeman around with them ?)


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

Drinking the fast juice again? What are you talking about?


----------

